# Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4



## axel25 (28. Juni 2009)

*Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

Abend,

wie bereits im Titel gesagt, ich suche einen günstigen Latop für Civ4 und TrackMaina NationsForever!

Währe der in Ordnung? Wenn ja, mit der 9300M GS?

MfG
Axel25


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

also, reichen wird es schon, aber nicht mit höheren details, und bei großen welten könnte es auch knapp werden.

knapp über 550€: Notebooks MSI EX623GS-T3443VHP *Einstiegs-Gamer* das wäre wohl fst doppelt so stark für games. mit nem ähnlich starken spiele ich CIV4 auf welten bis "standard" (größer hab ich noch nicht probiert) bei 1280x800 problemlos, auch TMU forever


----------



## axel25 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, reichen wird es schon, aber nicht mit höheren details, und bei großen welten könnte es auch knapp werden.
> 
> knapp über 550€: Notebooks MSI EX623GS-T3443VHP *Einstiegs-Gamer* das wäre wohl fst doppelt so stark für games. mit nem ähnlich starken spiele ich CIV4 auf welten bis "standard" (größer hab ich noch nicht probiert) bei 1280x800 problemlos, auch TMU forever



Hm, ok, dann muss wohl das Sparbuch dranglauben.
Danke für den Tipp

MfG


----------



## axel25 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

Hm, genügt auch der Vostro?

Weil ansonsten müsst ich noch ein bißchen sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

du meinst vostro+9300m ? 

reichen ja. aber die 9500m wäre halt VIEL besser.

und btw: der vostro mit 9300m kostet inzwischen auch 599€, und der versand bei dell is nicht billig... der MIS kommt dich also sogar billiger ^^


----------



## axel25 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*



Herbboy schrieb:


> du meinst vostro+9300m ?
> 
> reichen ja. aber die 9500m wäre halt VIEL besser.
> 
> und btw: der vostro mit 9300m kostet inzwischen auch 599€, und der versand bei dell is nicht billig... der MIS kommt dich also sogar billiger ^^



Hm, ne, 399€


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

ach so, wenn du das billigste nachkonfigurierst? ja, dann sind es 399€ + MWst.


----------



## axel25 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so, wenn du das billigste nachkonfigurierst? ja, dann sind es 399€ + MWst.



Au Sch....

Stimmt, muss ja noch die verdammte MWST dazurechnen

Hm, vllt. geht ja doch das MSI (wenn sich mein Opa spendabel zeigt)

Ach ja, wird wahrscheinlich vorerst ein Netbook, weil ich damit vorrnagig mein Buch schreiben will. Und Free-Civ packen die Dinger! (Habs am Pc meiner Mutter (Atom-Plattform) ausprobiert, läuft flüssig).

Hab gerade das hier gefunden. Geht das auch?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

mit nem netbook ein Buch schreiben? ^^    Bei so ner kleinen Tastatur schonmal viel spaß... mein Bruder hat es damit nicht mal ausgehalten, ne stunde am Tag seine studiVz kontakte anzumailen, von "arbeiten" mit word und excel mal ganz abgesehen... Der hatte sich für ein Auslandssemester eines gekauft.

das bei one mit der 8400m is deutlich schwächer als das MSI, vermutlich sogar schwächer als der dell mit der 9300m.


----------



## axel25 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*



Herbboy schrieb:


> mit nem netbook ein Buch schreiben? ^^    Bei so ner kleinen Tastatur schonmal viel spaß... mein Bruder hat es damit nicht mal ausgehalten, ne stunde am Tag seine studiVz kontakte anzumailen, von "arbeiten" mit word und excel mal ganz abgesehen... Der hatte sich für ein Auslandssemester eines gekauft.
> 
> das bei one mit der 8400m is deutlich schwächer als das MSI, vermutlich sogar schwächer als der dell mit der 9300m.



Hm, meinst die günstigste Varinate vom Dell aufkonfiguriert au die 9300M GS geht I.O.?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

also, REICHEN für civ wird das schon. 

hier die 9300m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G

das is mein alte karte aus meinem leztten laptop: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon X700  und damit lief CIV4. halt wenig details und bei größerenwelten stockender, aber es ging so gut, dass ich lieber auf dem sofa und TV nebenbei an CIV spielte als an meinem gamer-PC 

die 9300m is bei 3Dmark06 je nach CPU im schnitt doppelt so schnell.


----------



## axel25 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

Hm, und eine GM(A)4500(HD) oder eine 9200M GE, würde das auch ausrecihen?


----------



## cid-baba (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

die intel gmas kannst du was 3d angeht ziemlich vergessen, nicht nur weil sie lahm sind, sondern auch weil die treiber schlecht/nicht auf 3d ausgelegt sind...

die 9300 ist nur ne höher getaktete 9200 - musst aber beio beiden aufpassen, die gibts jeweils mit und ohne eigenem speicher!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

die 9200m ist fast gleichgut, aber die 4500 kannst du total vergessen.


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 550€ für Civilization 4*

der ist gut! Notebooks ASUS K50AB-SX011C


----------

